# Looking for a YS928J Technical Manual



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello, 
I'm looking for a Looking for a YS928J Technical Manual. Any thoughts on where I might be able to get one? 


Thank you
TJ


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I got mine from the dealer, brought him a USB key and he just downloaded the pdf to it. But mine is a YT624. The engine manual might be the same though because it refers to all of them.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Coby7 said:


> I got mine from the dealer, brought him a USB key and he just downloaded the pdf to it. But mine is a YT624. The engine manual might be the same though because it refers to all of them.


thank you.. that never occurred to me.. simply because I would have thought the dealer would might be reluctant to do that. I'll give it a shot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I gave my old 524 to the guy at the counter with a service manual. Maybe that helped...


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a Yamaha ys828TM manual in PDF format.If you can figure out how I can transfer that to you,I'd gladly do it.I don't think I can e-mail a file that large


Copyright 1987.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You could upload it to a host like drop box and then send him the link.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Mike C. said:


> I have a Yamaha ys828TM manual in PDF format.If you can figure out how I can transfer that to you,I'd gladly do it.I don't think I can e-mail a file that large
> 
> 
> Copyright 1987.


Hi Mike, 
If you could put in Dropbox it and private message me the link, that would be great. It's a bit of trouble I know, so if it's too much overhead for you, I understand, no problem. The other alternative is try zipping it to reduce the file size. Anyway, your call.

Thanks
TJ


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

I just bought one on Ebay, thanks to these forums, if you would like a copy let me know and i could see what i could do


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Bigsnapper said:


> I just bought one on Ebay, thanks to these forums, if you would like a copy let me know and i could see what i could do



Thank you but i managed to get one from the local dealer...


----------



## guihome (12 mo ago)

Hi cody

I saw earlier post that you have that you have the pdf of the service manual of the yt624.

I would greatly appreciate if you can provide it to me.


Thanks 


Have a nice day

Fellow yt624 enthusiast

Guillaume


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

guihome said:


> Hi cody
> 
> I saw earlier post that you have that you have the pdf of the service manual of the yt624.
> 
> ...


Hi Guillaume, I can get you the manuals you need, check your private messages.


----------



## alyaz (Oct 18, 2020)

English_Cat said:


> Hi Guillaume, I can get you the manuals you need, check your private messages.


Hey guys. I had a Yamaha and uploaded the 928 service manual and others to the Yamaha Facebook Users Group. Lots of manuals there, including users, service and parts lists. Yamaha Snow Blowers - old & new | Facebook


----------

